# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Nightmares and Recurring Dreams >  >  Feeling Real Pain in a Dream

## Tsimbo

Wondering how *usual* it is to feel actual pain in a dream, such as if in the dream, you are hit or shot, and feel the pain of the impact..

----------


## Portalboat

It's probably VERY normal, if you're just starting out. It's what your brain is used to.

----------


## Tsimbo

> It's probably VERY normal, if you're just starting out. It's what your brain is used to.



I have been dreaming vividly, some lucid, some *regular* all my life for as far back as I can remember (about age 3. I'm over age 50 now), but only in the last year or so have I begun to feel actual pain or actual nausea from anything happening in the dream. Before then, a brick could fall on my head in a dream and there was no feeling from it. 
I really do not WANT to feel anything physically like that.. The feeling of fear in a nightmare is bad enough, and generally wakes me up with severe coldness in my chest and abdomen area immediately upon awakening.

----------


## Invader

It's not a usual thing, at least not personally, but it can happen. Having been 
shot in the head (and chest) myself, I can tell you that I have felt no pain in 
that particular type of situation. If anything, your brain is likely interpreting the 
illusion as a much more real effect. This can be attributed either to an 
empathetic quality that you possess or to some other element that has been 
introduced into your recent dreams. Do they appear to be more vivid or 
convincing? Have you been having a harder time attaining lucidity of late?

----------


## OfficerFlake

Had this before. I was shot in the chest... Felt a pain like you would never beleive...

Do yourselves a favour. DON'T get shot.  :wink2:

----------


## Soviet 89

I've felt pain during sleep that has actually been physical and woke me up, but I've never actually felt pain in my dream. One time I dreamt and felt like I could not stop being sick and it felt so, so real! Fortunately I haven't had a dream yet where I've been shot!  ::shock::

----------


## J.D.

Never had dream pain. And I was skinned once.  ::o:

----------


## Rebelution

All pain is subjective.

With this in mind, it should be pretty normal to feel pain in a dream.. since a dream is your current reality, and your brain treats it the same.

So just to reiterate OfficerFlake's point...don't get shot!

----------


## SleepyCookieDough

I've had a dream that was all about pain (not very painful one though). All I could see was my hand, it wasn't distorted; it was normal but then there was a flash of red and my pinky hurted. Then when it didn't hurt, there was another one for the finger beside it and it hurted again. It did that for each of my fingers and then my hold hand flashed red and it started hurting. I woke up still feeling the pain but it wasn't painful enough for me to cry (I was a kid). 

Once, I jumped from a high spot and my legs hurt very much, a bit like in real life but I never jumped from that high in real life so I wouldn't know if its exactly like that. It was an exagerated pain of what I useually get in real life for falling, legs first, from high places. I hate that sorta pain but I didn't get to suffer from it long since the dream changed. Then I jumped from the same height and knew I would hurt myself. Instead, I blacked out. 

It can happen (but rarely happens I guess)

----------


## Hijo de la Luna

> Wondering how *usual* it is to feel actual pain in a dream, such as if in the dream, you are hit or shot, and feel the pain of the impact..



I have had to sneak in & out of hell on multiple occasions & for many different reasons. Once I got caught by some of the guardians down there where the cut me & I could feel every bit of it as real as anything else.  It hurt really bad...  

So I'd say pain may not be common but it sure isn't as rare as you might think.

----------


## Banana

i got shot in the thigh twice during a bank robbing dream(i was the robber). it hurt quite badly and i could see all the detail in the wound and i could feel the bullets sitting inside my leg.

That is probably the most pain ive ever felt in a dream.

----------


## oniman7

I had a dream once where I was strapped to a hospital bed. Underneath me were pressure plates. If I moved at all, the pressure plates would sense them, and send electrical shocks up and down both my legs. I felt every bit of pain. The next day I woke up, and my legs felt as if I'd run 3 miles.

----------


## Pepperoni Pizza

Brushburns hurt in dreams... nausea feels nauseous in dreams... landing on metal bars with your feet hurts in dreams... but breaking your neck doesn't. According to my dreams, anyway. Hmmm.

----------


## LucidityIsKey1

That's because in a dream, you believe you're there. Your mind actually interprets all of the signals you get in a dream, painful or not. When you get a painful signal (i.e. getting shot or likewise) your brain, if never experiencing the event, tries to imagine how it would feel. 

The brain is very powerful, so you will actually feel some pain, it's uncanny  ::D:

----------


## Bluemangroup

It's like The Matrix says
The body cannot live without the brain  :wink2:

----------


## WarBenifit156

I started to feel pain on my eye's when I did my first successful DEILD. Go to my lucid dream journal to read about it.

----------


## DreamingGhost

I use to not feel pain in my dreams lucid and non, but now I have started to feel pain when I am shot or cut or stabbed or something like that, but these happen so rare in my dreams I do not really take note of the pain when I wake up or in the dream as it only feels like I have been punched really hard in the case of the shootings and stabbings, and like a really amped up paper cut for the cuts.

Taek Care,
D.G.  ::jester::

----------


## Puffin

I've felt sharp pain in both SP and in regular dreams. I once had a dream where I was sawed in half and although the pain wasn't horrible, it was there. I didn't like it that much!  :tongue2:  In my lucid ones, sometimes I egg criminals or other people on to shoot me so I can have fun with invulnerability. I've gotten shot multiple times and never once felt pain from the bullets, although once I did feel an impact.

----------


## fautzo

heh reading all this makes me feel like im gonna get shot in a dream now

----------

